# I laugh about the Suns being a "better team"



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Hey Suns fans......Ratliff aint going to Phoenix*

He just resigned with the Blazers today for 5 years!!!


Well at least we know one thing for sure about the suns for upcoming season.......you guys still will suck at defense...lmao!

WHOS YOURE CENTER?


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

Tell me something suns fans........If you couldnt win with Marbury playing the point, then why is Nash gonna be so much different? 

Starbury is solid at defense and can pass pretty welll , nash is a pure scorer and decent passer who PLAYS NO DEFENSE! Starbury is better.

Then you add qrich and hope he and JJ can co-exist, maybe they can but when qrich starts jacking up his crazy shots....you will all be crying for JJ and by the way, QRICH might be one of the worse defenders in the nba.

YOu guys will score 100 a night but probaly give up 115 a night with your defense and only having Marion and Amare playing some.


Its the truth!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Ah, mixum, spreading your trademark positive vibes outside the Portland forum today I see


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

In related news, Portland's starting backcourt is still Damon Stoudamire and Derek Anderson.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

The Suns are much improved wether you like them or not. I cant wait to see them this season. Nash and Marion will be electric together on the break. Too bad they dont have a center. they got 1-4 set. Alot of teams dont have centers tho.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> In related news, Portland's starting backcourt is still Damon Stoudamire and Derek Anderson.



Great point. With a back court like that i'd keep my mouth shut...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Hey Suns fans......Ratliff aint going to Phoenix*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> He just resigned with the Blazers today for 5 years!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is with this guy.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Hey Suns fans......Ratliff aint going to Phoenix*



> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> WTF is with this guy.


The funny thing is, he is one of the most negative guys on the Blazers forum. You'd think Portland was going to be a cellar dweller this season from reading his threads there. Yet as soon as he leaves the bounds of the Portland forum, suddenly every other team is the one that is awful. It's quite a sight to see.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Who cares. All I know is that we will be better than the Blazers for sure.

Ratliff may be a center but he looked like a scared schoolboy against Amare during his rookie season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Who cares. All I know is that we will be better than the Blazers for sure.
> 
> Ratliff may be a center but he looked like a scared schoolboy against Amare during his rookie season.



Everyone looked like a scared school boy when they faced Amare. I heard Shaq pissed himself and ran off the floor crying.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Suns > Blazers.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone looked like a scared school boy when they faced Amare. I heard Shaq pissed himself and ran off the floor crying.



:laugh: 

He did say he was scared of Amare though, I'm pretty sure. It was mostly in jest, but still..


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

I think the blazers can be better than the suns. Phoenix might look better on paper but that won't tell the whole story. With the backcourt portland has its not something many people will feel happy to have. But they have shown when they can be dangerous and when they don't stop what they're doing they have been formidable. If you think that portland will be easily walked on (especially by raw scoring) you're not heard right.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

Haha, I laugh at the Blazers. Why dont we just run down the list shall we?

Nash > Stoudemire
JJ > Derek Anderson
Q > Qyntel Woods
Marion > D Miles
Stoudemire > Randolph
Any Center Suns have < Ratliff



One out of five isn't good enough Portland fans. Nash brings chemistry, not to mention our bench is much deeper than yours. 

The one thing the Blazers dont have is an on court identity. Haha we wont even go into the off the court identity- the only part of the Blazers I respect


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*youre bench?*

whos on youre bench Jacobson and Johnson? LOL!

Hows this bench.....SAR, Van Exel, Pattereson, Pryzbilla

You might have a few better starters but in no way is your bench better!

By the way Amare is NOT better than Zach......watch the olmpics and you will need no further proof, infact there was a column saying how Zach and jermaine Oneal would have made a bigger impact than Boozer and Amare!

Also will Amare be healthy all year?

Sun fans why are you soooooo much better than the blazers cause you got nash and qrich....you couldnt do crap with a greta guard like marbuy so why the hell are you getting excited for a terrible defender like nash? 

also what the hell did nash do in the playoffs for the mavs except miss 100 shots and turn the ball over. You guys [edited] if you think you will just roll over the Blazers....and hey we have the best defensive center in the game....you have voskul...enough said!

Damon-Nash...nash is better.

DA vs Q....its a wash cause anderson was hurt all last year and is a much better all around player...ya know he plays defense!

Marion vs Miles marion is better but Miles is on the verge of greatness

Zach vs Amare.....zach is a better player slightly in my opinion! its close!

Theo vs the suns crap centers.....LOL Pryzbilla is better than voskul!

Starters for the sund are a tad bit better but not much and overall we are deeper and more talented!

Our bench is 10 times better! Make me a case thats its not!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: youre bench?*

For a second there, I was almost tempted to rip that post to shreds, but then I realized you just pimped Joel Przybilla, so I decided to laugh instead.

Still, I'll take Barbosa, Q, Jacobsen, Lampe off our bench over whatever overweight, overpaid injury-prone malcontents you have there in Portland.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Barbosa and Q are studs off of the bench I take that over SAR and Van Exel anyway.

Miles is on the verge of greatness? He isn't even close to Marion. Our starters are better at all spots except center obviously.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> All of those injuries, Ratliff said, can be traced to his being diagnosed two years ago with having the early stages of osteoporosis, a disease in which bones become brittle and subject to fractures.


I wasn't in favour of trading Marion for Ratliff to begin with. But knowing this now I'd be shocked if the Suns have even considered something like that.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: youre bench?*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> whos on youre bench Jacobson and Johnson? LOL!
> 
> Hows this bench.....SAR, Van Exel, Pattereson,* Pryzbilla*
> ...


Your argument lost all credibility when you mentioned Przybilla. :laugh:

I actually think the Blazers have depth issues of their own. Derek Anderson gets injured every season, who is his backup...Richie Frahm ? Or maybe Cheeks will go with the midget backcourt of Damon and NVE, which would be terrible defensively. The depth at center is equally bad, after Ratliff there's Stepania and Przybilla. If (or maybe when) Ratliff gets injured, the Blazers interior defense will fall apart. 

The rest of the post is just baiting and not worth responding to...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

PG: Nash>>>>>Damon
SG: JJ>>>>>Derek Anderson
SF: Marion>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Miles
PF: Amare>Zach
C: Voshkul<<<<<<Theo

Bench:
QRich, Barbosa, Lampe, Zarko, Eisley, Hunter, Jacobson >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SAR, NVE, Frahm, Pryzbilla, Patterson, ??Russion rookies.



> Also will Amare be healthy all year


Also will Ratliff be healthy all year



> By the way Amare is NOT better than Zach......watch the olmpics and you will need no further proof, infact there was a column saying how Zach and jermaine Oneal would have made a bigger impact than Boozer and Amare!


Maybe JO and ZBO would of been better but JO and Amare would of been much better. Amare is a better scorer, way better defender, not as good a rebounder (-1 rebound)

Mate, your pathetic. Reef wants out, you just lost alot of your capspace thanks to Ratliff who will probably get injured. NVE will whine about his PT and DA and Damon will still suck (This is directed to Mixum, Portland fans are cool)


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I like Ratliff, but I think he is a bit overrated. He is not that great a rebounder (only 7.4 rpg in about 31 minutes last season) which ranked him lower than the top 50 rebounders in the NBA on per minute basis. His shot blocking is huge, but he does not bring much offense and is fairly light which hurts when defensing guys who are 60 pounds heavier.

The Suns situation at center is quite uncertain. Lampe is very young, but may already be the best outside shooting center in the NBA (he needs to play better defense to get minutes).

Hunter has struggled so far, but he is almost as good a shot blocker as Rafliff on a per minute basis (he would have ranked third last season if he had played in enough games with more blocks per minute than Camby).


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> In related news, Portland's starting backcourt is still Damon Stoudamire and Derek Anderson.


:laugh:


----------



## Pr1me T1me (Oct 3, 2004)

Not appropriate.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> I like Ratliff, but I think he is a bit overrated. He is not that great a rebounder (only 7.4 rpg in about 31 minutes last season) which ranked him lower than the top 50 rebounders in the NBA on per minute basis. His shot blocking is huge, but he does not bring much offense and is fairly light which hurts when defensing guys who are 60 pounds heavier.
> 
> The Suns situation at center is quite uncertain. Lampe is very young, but may already be the best outside shooting center in the NBA (he needs to play better defense to get minutes).
> ...


lol, not an A$$ but may I know if u have retired from work in life? True old man, my mother is the same age as you.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> Tell me something suns fans........If you couldnt win with Marbury playing the point, then why is Nash gonna be so much different?
> 
> Starbury is solid at defense and can pass pretty welll , nash is a pure scorer and decent passer who PLAYS NO DEFENSE! Starbury is better.
> ...


True troller, I like this guy. Troll all you want guys, Suns and Blazers are still sux. Maybe not, because freaking Jerseys for me to turn on TV to watch to start with!


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)




----------

